# Externe festplatte geht nicht mehr an



## crah (29. Januar 2010)

hey,

seit gestern meine externe festplatte nicht mehr.
Ich sie ein und ausgezogen strom und usb aber sie reagiert nicht.
Man hört das sie anläuft aber dann schaltet sie sich ab.
Dann habe ich die festplatte auseinander gebaut und im PC verbaut genau das gleiche problem.
Ich habe es unter Windows XP, 7, Ubuntu 8.1 veruscht hat alles nix gebracht.
festplatte ist eine hitachi HDT721010SLA360
Ich bin ein wenig am verzweifeln und meine ganzen daten sind dann auch futsch.

mfg crah


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Januar 2010)

Was hast du denn vorher mit ihr gemacht ?

Ist sie runtergefallen, im Betrieb stark bewegt worden etc. ?


----------



## crah (29. Januar 2010)

nope die liegt hinter dem rechner und auf einmal beim daten kopier auf die festplatte ging sie nicht mehr.
später ging sie wider da habe ich sie mit hdtune geprüft und bei der hälfte ist hdtune einfach abgstürzt und die festplatte wurde ausgeworfen.
das wars dann.

mfg crah


----------



## Infin1ty (29. Januar 2010)

Oo, das hört sich nicht gut an 

Stinkt die Platine der HDD verbrannt oder so ? Was macht die HDD genau
für Geräusche, wenn sie anhält ?


----------



## crah (29. Januar 2010)

also verbranntes riche ich nicht.
Das Geräusch ist hört sich so an als wenn ich die festplatte vom PC jetzt trenn oder netzstecker zieh.
halt das übliche.
Könnte es auch daran liegen?
Ich habe meine PC manachmal nachts angelassen und den usb anschluss von der festplatte getrennt aber den netzstecker dringelassen und somit war sie immer an.

mfg crah


----------



## DRUROB (29. Januar 2010)

Daran sollte es nicht liegen. Habe meine Platten am Laptop 24/7 am laufen und da passiert eigentlich garnichts mit.
Wie alt ist denn die Platte? Das hört sich verdammt nach dem gleichen Schaden an den ich auch schon mal an einer meiner Platten hatte. War damals ein Platinenfehler. Vom einen Moment auf den anderen. Wollte sie noch groß reparieren lassen bis ich den Preis hörte.    300€ waren dann doch ein wenig viel für ein bischen Musik und Fotos....
Wenn sie noch nicht zu alt ist, kann sie evtl auf Garantie getauscht werden, aber die Daten sind auf jeden Fall dann platt.


----------



## crah (30. Januar 2010)

gut 300 tacken sind mir wohl zuviel obwohl es trotzdem schade ist um die daten.
garantie ist leider nichtmehr drauf.
vor 2 monaten abgelaufen 

mfg crah


----------



## crah (7. Februar 2010)

*UPDATE*

Ich weiß jetzt woran das liegt.
Habe mir 2 neue festplatte bestellt und gekriegt im PC eingebaut und läuft alles wunderbar.
Dann habe ich die eine in das Festplatten gehäuse eingebaut und kopiert nächsten tag hat sie auch angefangen rum zu zicken wie die andere.
Dann habe ich es an verschiedene USB anschlüsse angeschlossen immer das gleiche und am Laptop auch das gleich.
Dann habe ich sie aus dem gehäuse ausgebaut im Rechner wieder rein und siehe da keine fehler beim Kopieren oder sonst was.
Als hat der Anschluss vom Gehäuse eine wegen.

mfg crah


----------

